
Russian scientists are using lab supercomputers to mine cryptocurrencies - CGBrian
https://coingape.com/russian-scientists-using-supercomputer-to-mine-cryptocurrency/
======
simonblack
They were just the ones who got caught.

Truth be told, there is lots of mining going on privately 'at work' in lots of
countries all over the world. Much more profitable when 'the boss' has to pay
for your electricity.

~~~
CGBrian
Yes, in case of small price cryptocurrencies people are using their office
hardware to mine. It's hard to believe the kind of penetration level
cryptocurrencies has gained.

